

Adobe has issued a DMCA removal request for a protocol they promised to open - swombat
http://linuxcentre.net/adobe-has-issued-a-dmca-removal-request-for-rtmpdump/

======
swombat
Adobe always seems to me like some sort of schizophrenic or multiple-
personalities nice-guy + psychopath.

One day, he's babysitting for the neighbour, watering your plants and taking
out the trash, and talking about how he's going to fix the potholes in the
street. The next day, he's walking out of your house with a blood-spattered
knife, and you never see your dog again.

And I say this as someone whose start-up uses Flex heavily.

It's worrying. Can you rely on that kind of character?

More importantly, it's uncompetitive. Flex is still the best tool for a lot of
RIA jobs at the moment, but the assorted collection of AJAX toolkits out there
has been catching up, slowly but surely, and eventually they'll overtake Flex.

What a waste, considering what they could do with Flex if they actually sorted
themselves out.

~~~
mahmud
_Adobe always seems to me like some sort of schizophrenic or multiple-
personalities nice-guy + psychopath._

Welcome to Large Organization Inc. It's hard to synchronize the corporate
message when there are too many contending departments, each being influenced
by the segment of society they're most in contact with: the Community
Relations department and its staff become more and more in tune with web users
and developers, while sales department becomes more and more like the big-
studio executives they hang out and correspond with all day.

~~~
anigbrowl
The really aggravating thing about large companies (and I like Adobe) is that
due to worries about IP and so on, it's virtually impossible to submit a
feature idea and get a response. I know a great open-standard way they could
improve the functionality of their video editing & compositing software (thus
creating value and getting a further edge on their competitors), but short of
ambushing a senior developer in the parking lot and shoving the use case and
pseudocode into his/her hand, there's no easy way to do it :-)

------
wmf
Here's the key point from Adobe's announcement:

"To benefit customers who want to protect their content, the open RTMP
specification will not include Adobe’s unique secure RTMP measures, nor will
the license that accompanies the specification allow developers to circumvent
such measures."

Adobe never planned to open RTMP all the way. It's open unless you do
something that displeases Adobe.

~~~
amalcon
From what I gather, the "secure" version isn't particularly good anyway (where
by not particularly good, I mean not particularly good _for copy-protected
media_ , so actually terrible). Only people who irrationally want the "secure"
form will have a problem with this, but these same people will probably
irrationally want that part of the spec kept secret.

------
CaptSolo
Open source developers are not entirely happy with this and mirrors of the
rtmpdump app which got DMCA request are popping up:

<http://lkcl.net/rtmp/>

